# Inception



## jan777 (Jul 17, 2010)

Anyone seen it?

i thought it was a good movie, everything i hoped a movie would have (though lacking in comedy for my taste.)



Spoiler



I didnt quite get the ending. The top was still spinning so does that mean that he is still dreaming or what?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 17, 2010)

where did you watch it? SM MoA? ATC, etc?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 17, 2010)

great movie.  2 1/2 hours flew by with so much going on.



Spoiler



the top spinning at the end left us hanging...  it started to teeter a bit and then the credits came up so we dont really know if he came out of the dream or not (although I don't think he did)


----------



## jan777 (Jul 17, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> where did you watch it? SM MoA? ATC, etc?




Oh lol. Im in Canada nao. haha

@Old8oy.

yeah. it was like, not one moment was dull. the only other movie i watched that really kept me on the edge of my sit was Th Dark Knight.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 17, 2010)

Sounds like an interesting movie...I might look into watching it.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 17, 2010)

Crap I have to see this now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I'll gather up my girlfriend and take a trip to the strip mall.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 17, 2010)

Aw... U in Canada? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Btw, it looks very interesting. Might watch this


----------



## jan777 (Jul 17, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Aw... U in Canada?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeap, Arrived like, 4 months ago. lol

And Yeapx2 this is a must watch movie.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 17, 2010)

Is there a *legal* site where I can watch this?

Probably not, but it's worth a shot to ask.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 17, 2010)

it's never been legal to watch a movie, especially a new one on the internet


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 17, 2010)

It's a new movie? I didn't even realize...oops


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jul 17, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> it's never been legal to watch a movie, especially a new one on the internet



...

No, just no. Try searching "Supersize me" on youtube.

_*SPOILERS:*_

@OP: 



Spoiler



I found it to be an interesting movie. I think the top was a metophor for how the main character doesn't care anymore. Earlier in the movie he would spin the top and ONLY pay attention to that and take a deep sigh of relief. But that time he spun it and didn't even pay attention to how it played out.

Either that or he knew it wasn't a dream because he saw his kid's faces. Because if you noticed the top wasn't HIS totem, it was his wife's. And in all of his dreams he never saw his kids faces. So my guess is seeing his kid's faces are his totem.

Also there were about 5 layers of dreams at the end:

Rainy Streets > Hotel > Arctic > Limbo 1 (falling buildings) > Limbo 2 (beach + Chinese room + old Chinese guy)

The one thing I didn't get is why the sub-conscious would still attack the original dreamer (like the original dreamer for the arctic was Fischer, but he was still attacked).

OH, and did anyone notice that we never learned the main characters name? Maybe we did but I just can't remember.


----------



## Logan 5 (Jul 18, 2010)

@DeltaBurnt: 



Spoiler



He didn't look at his kids faces when he was dreaming b/c he didn't want to forget about his real kids and get lost in the dream like his wife.  I.E. seeing and being with his kids in the dream would dull his motivation to get back to his real kids.


----------



## Forstride (Jul 18, 2010)

I haven't seen it yet, but I want to.  After all the good things I've heard about it, I might see it later in the week.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 18, 2010)

Hot Damn!! I just went and saw the movie with my girlfriend!! The movie was pure genius. all that I expected from the writers of the Dark Knight and more!! Basically: "The Matrix on steroids" if you liked the matrix, you'll love this and if you didn't... this will blow you mind!! I have had my brain itching since I got back. OMG!!!!\\





			
				DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe it was --- Kobb... or something. The whole movie just made you forget the minor stuff.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jul 18, 2010)

Logan 5 said:
			
		

> @DeltaBurnt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I thought it was a good movie, but it wasn't as mind blowingly awesome for me. It was definitely a movie I would buy on bluray, though.


----------



## jan777 (Jul 18, 2010)

yess, imdb said it was Cobb.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 18, 2010)

My girlfriend had a theory:


Spoiler



That at the end, the whole movie was a dream, and that he could have stopped it at anytime (if he faced her earlier), The top faltering on the table meant that he had finally found it within to forgive himself, and thus his wife's presence in his mind went away. This enabled himself to give up and find his own reality.



She made my brain itch just thinking about it.


----------



## ACDCGAMER (Jul 19, 2010)

2 1/2 hours and a headache later, I can say that this movie is absolutely brilliant, phenomenal, and incredibly imaginative; that's my opinion at least.



Spoiler



The ending did intrigue me though, but the top did start to wobble a bit so I would assume that he was in his own reality, but who the hell knows? Wait, I got it! OMFGCLIFFHANGER4TEHINCEPSHUN2LOL!!!!

But yeah, that's going to stick with me for quite some time. Damn that ending, no, the WHOLE MOVIE, was just spectacularly done though.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 19, 2010)

ACDCGAMER said:
			
		

> 2 1/2 hours and a headache later, I can say that this movie is absolutely brilliant, phenomenal, and incredibly imaginative; that's my opinion at least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, the ending really sealed it to being one of the best movies ever written in my opinion! Completely mind blowing, and unpredictable.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 19, 2010)

Just came back from watching it and it was pretty damn good. I like how it leaves it open for interpretation at the end though.

One of the theories I've seen:


Spoiler



That the whole thing is a dream. And that Cobb chooses to live in it. And the girl Ariadne (the Architect) and Cobb's father [inlaw?] are actually from reality trying to save Cobb from his dream? Because I feel like they tried to hint at it a few times in the movie. And the whole movie is about Inception, but its his own. He convinced himself that he was living in reality. I don't really know if that makes sense haha. I'm rather simple and I would like to believe that the top stopped spinning..


----------



## Westside (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm just wondering why this film only has such a small thread, it was incredible!!


----------



## Logan 5 (Jul 22, 2010)

Incredible? No.  Good?  Yes.  It had the potential to be incredible, but the overwhelming action sequences take away from the concept.  It will be hugely more popular with the action and conformity to summer blockbuster norm, but it would have been a much better film if it had focused more on the concept and less on the action.


----------



## Westside (Jul 22, 2010)

Logan 5 said:
			
		

> Incredible? No.  Good?  Yes.  It had the potential to be incredible, but the overwhelming action sequences take away from the concept.  It will be hugely more popular with the action and conformity to summer blockbuster norm, but it would have been a much better film if it had focused more on the concept and less on the action.


While that may be true, but to the most of the population this movie would then become a snooze fest.  Chris Nolan is the ultimate business man for making a long but continuously rolling film which grabs the attention of an average Joe.  The movie is VERY open to view interpretation which will have the audience talk about this film for a long time making it another form of advertisement, thus bringing in more cash.


----------



## Logan 5 (Jul 22, 2010)

oh yeah the film will make hundreds of millions more $$$ this way, and i'd prefer to have the plot than to be straight up action.  Just saying that it's a brilliant concept and COULD have been an incredible film, but it probably would have lost money if they didn't make it easier for everyone to watch.  Take the film Primer for example, it is virtually unkown, but if it had more action sequences and big names it could have made as much $$$ as Inception, but instead they focused on the concept and the film is brilliant but probably lost $$$ in the end.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 22, 2010)

Read the review on IGN and it said this was better than Nolan's last flick, The Dark Knight (and The Dark Knight is one of the highest rated movies of all time). I really need to see it with some of my movie buff friends.

Not gonna bother reading here until I see the movie though


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 24, 2010)

Spoiler



While the top did falter, i just chalk up the ending to be a "make the audience hold their breath to see if that two and a half hours was worth it and then piss them off. Other than that, make you think, like Sterl500's gf and come up with your own ideas. 

The movie suggests that hes in "our" (as in us like you and me) reality. there is nothing saying that he didnt make it back. He gets to the states, and sees his children, and forgets Maul.


----------



## Westside (Jul 24, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



What makes you think that?  I don't know if this is a goof or not, but the top starts off with a really bad spin that wouldn't last and in the cut that followed it, the top turns into something that spins flawlessly.  The movie cuts off not showing that it continues or not.  The fact that his children are wearing the exact same clothing as all his dreams are also another sign.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 24, 2010)

Movie was meh to me. I can't be the only one who thinks like this. Donnie Darko was a much better mindfuck.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 24, 2010)

Spoiler



The only problem was while the top started to falter, if you look back at Mrs Kobb's safe you'll see that it falters before going into perma spin. SO we really don't know if it was still a dream. This is why the movie is so damn interesting.


 Though the action scenes were a big part of the movie, it did show what was happening during the dream. Van flips, gravity shifts, etc. You wouldn't be able to have this stuff without action scenes. Besides what better way to show someone has been trained for an extractor than a freight train barreling down a busy city street?


----------



## Logan 5 (Jul 24, 2010)

The frieght train was manifested by DiCaprio's mind not the subconscious security or whatever.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 24, 2010)

Logan 5 said:
			
		

> The frieght train was manifested by DiCaprio's mind not the subconscious security or whatever.


Oh yea... I remember that. Though the guys with guns were part of the subject's subconscious. What better way to show someone has been trained for an extractor than guys with guns?


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 24, 2010)

Westside said:
			
		

> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmm...


Spoiler



Well number one, i guess i just want to put this one to rest in my mind. I thought that the top falters alot when he started spinning it anyways. Um and i didnt realize the kids we wearing all the same clothes... shit. 

Dang it westside it feels good, man.


----------



## imshortandrad (Jul 24, 2010)

I just saw that movie yesterday, it was amazing. It was very interesting. I enjoyed the movie.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 24, 2010)

Spoiler



The movie had many miscues and stuff so so what if the top didn't stop spinning when Mr.S dies his eyes open acouple times.I liked the movie what if were in a dream and when we we dream were dreaming in thousands of dreams crazy.


----------



## Dangy (Jul 24, 2010)

WELL?


----------



## Little (Jul 25, 2010)

I think the point was that he doesn't care if he's in a dream or not - hence why he walked off before seeing it =) All he wanted was his kids  - dream or not.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 25, 2010)

Good movie by the way. Had an headache at the end


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 26, 2010)

Just got back from watching this in IMAX format, its amazing, and thats being modest about it, 2 or 3 weeks later and the theaters are still packed! 

Christopher Nolan is an exceptional film maker. My mind was blown, and it wasn't that complicated, just enough to keep you interested from beginning to end. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A modest 9 out of 10 for me.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Jul 26, 2010)

I saw it the opening week 



Spoiler



The top starts wobbling right at the end so I'm pretty sure it was reality


EDIT : I didn't get the entire movie until the dream within a dream part started I fail


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 26, 2010)

When I get back from the reunion I'm going to see this...
This movie just looks awesome.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 26, 2010)

sheeeet. the trailer is great. Hope my mom and I could go out watch it and have bonding


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 26, 2010)

Pretty sure that's illegal in a public cinema.


----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2010)

I am going to say "Psychonauts".


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 27, 2010)

Spoiler



I forgot so quickly.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did Cobb get off the van that fell off the bridge?? that movie was mindfuck but REALLY GREAT AND EXCELLENT.


----------



## The Viztard (Jul 27, 2010)

Yup, gotta say, this movie was fantastic! What I'd expect from the mind behind the Dark Knight or possibly even better!



Spoiler



Dude, I wanna share dreams with some people, it'd be like a sorta adventure/co-op thing!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh and my totem would be this little rock that I shaped like cross-hair type thing that I have. lolol
But what qualities does a totem have to have in order for it to work properly? Other than only yourself knowing what it is and feels exactly?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 28, 2010)

I recently saw Inception and boy was it a great movie. It really did mess with your head, though!


Spoiler



I think he was in reality since the top began to wobble and we saw the children's faces. Before we didn't see the faces of them because you couldn't change a memory.
The movie was also rather funny at parts. Especially the grenade-launcher scene!
This was one of the greatest movies I've seen. I want to experience a lucid dream, now!



*Funny Grenade-Launcher Scene*


----------



## Veho (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 29, 2010)

Spoiler



But did you notice that his kids didnt age and their clothes werent changed at all? My theory is he is still dreaming but yeah. This mind boggling ending was the reason why this movie is so good


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 29, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> But did you notice that his kids didnt age and their clothes werent changed at all? My theory is he is still dreaming but yeah. This mind boggling ending was the reason why this movie is so good


I just looked at imdb's FAQ and found more proof that it was reality.


Spoiler



1. The wedding ring on Cobb's hand that's present in dreams but absent in the real world.

2. Cobb's kids, Phillipa & James. The kids at the end of the film are different and are older compared to the younger ones we've seen throughout the film. *Their clothes are slightly different*. The girl has a white shirt underneath her red dress and his son was wearing shoes instead of sandals at the end. This is the most solid evidence. Observe carefully. Also if he was dreaming, he would not be able to know what his children's faces would have looked like turning around and seeing him seeing as how he cannot change a memory. He even said himself earlier in the film that no matter how hard he tried, he, "can't change this moment." He will never see his children's faces unless he gets back to them.

3. The top. There's a significant difference between the top that keeps spinning flawlessly when he's in a dream and the top that's spinning at the end of the film (it clearly wobbles, loses momentum and does sound like it is stopping.)

4. It is showed at the end that Cobb and Mal did grow old together for 50 years in Limbo with them walking the streets as old man and woman, two old hands hold together on the train tracks.

5. The rules, technical aspects of performing the Extraction and Inception in the film.

6. Cobb remembers exactly how he got to where he is, which he wouldn't know if he was dreaming.

7. The emotional depth of the film. If the ending is real, it shows that Cobb does go on an emotional journey, to take a 'leap of faith' to believe that Saito will honor their agreement so he could go home and see his kids and finally get over with his wife's death and guilt. The scene where Cobb talks with old Saito is significant as it shows they've grown and become friends, as Cobb had said to him: "Come back and let's be young men together." He's 'transformed' because of his leap of faith and he's rewarded by finally reunited with his kids.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey SoulSnatcher, can you give me a link to that FAQ so I can show it to some friends? Thanks.

Anyway, saw the movie a few days ago and it was really good. Confusing at times but in a way that it's something you'd wrap your head around after watching it a few times, as well as pick up other stuff (kinda like The Matrix). 



Spoiler



Can't wait for the Director's Cut. It'll just add two extra seconds to the movie and show the top falling and then Christopher Nolan shouting "KEPT YOU HANGIN' BITCH!"


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 31, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Hey SoulSnatcher, can you give me a link to that FAQ so I can show it to some friends? Thanks.


Here...
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1375666/faq


----------



## Sterling (Aug 2, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Hey SoulSnatcher, can you give me a link to that FAQ so I can show it to some friends? Thanks.
> 
> Anyway, saw the movie a few days ago and it was really good. Confusing at times but in a way that it's something you'd wrap your head around after watching it a few times, as well as pick up other stuff (kinda like The Matrix).
> 
> ...


I like your spoiler Guild. That would be extremely funneh, and a bitch slap to the face.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Aug 2, 2010)

OMG...I LOVED THIS MOVIE...probably... THE MOST AMAZING THING I'VE SEEN THIS SUMMER...I have no complaints...except...my head hurts now...


----------



## Veho (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Urza (Aug 9, 2010)

Movie.

Of.

The year.


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 9, 2010)

Lolz, at this...I posted it in another thread but I think it belongs here quite well too! Hopefully it wasn't posted already!

(Alternate movie ending for "Inception")


----------



## OSW (Aug 9, 2010)

Fantastic movie! Loved all of it, including the ending. Also loved dark knight


----------



## t^2 (Aug 10, 2010)

I swear, when I saw this movie I went to the washroom for a whole 5 minutes, somewhere in the middle. I spent the next half hour trying to figure out wtf was going on. Definitely should have held it.

Awesome movie though. :3


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Go beforehand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've never needed to step out during a movie I'm watching.

I still haven't seen this. It sounds pretty good, though.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 10, 2010)

I didnt pee anymore even if I wanted to in the beginning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But that was a good choice because I understood the movie.


----------



## Veho (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Jax (Aug 12, 2010)

t^2 said:
			
		

> I swear, when I saw this movie I went to the washroom for a whole 5 minutes, somewhere in the middle. I spent the next half hour trying to figure out wtf was going on. Definitely should have held it.
> 
> Awesome movie though. :3



http://runpee.com/


----------



## Madridi (Aug 12, 2010)

Jax said:
			
		

> t^2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, this actually looks awesome.. Funny awesome


----------



## airpirate545 (Aug 12, 2010)

Saw the movie a couple weeks ago, one of the few movies I wouldn't mind re-watching in theaters, at least just to figure out wth was going on lol


----------



## tiite (Aug 23, 2010)

My friend watched it and he said it was amazing and you had to watch it to understand it.





  Confusing Plot


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 23, 2010)

tiite said:
			
		

> My friend watched it and he said it was amazing and you should never leave the seat once you're inside to understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd


----------



## .psyched (Aug 23, 2010)

I thought personally that the plot was easy to understand, I followed quite easily.


----------



## naglaro00 (Aug 23, 2010)

.psyched said:
			
		

> I thought personally that the plot was easy to understand, I followed quite easily.


Me too.

The peeps wanted to do inception on the rival's mind but the guy's wife kept haunting him. I don't understand what's complicated with that :S


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 23, 2010)

You're a small percent of those people.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 23, 2010)

I saw this last week. It was soooo confusing. I didn't understand at first. I had to think about it after the movie was over.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Aug 24, 2010)

.psyched said:
			
		

> I thought personally that the plot was easy to understand, I followed quite easily.


Only if you payed attention enough. Its just like when people flipped out over the ending of lost, if you didnt pay good enough attention, you didnt understand. I was gripped to my seat the whole movie though, so i had no problem missing anything.


----------

